# Stargate: Universe - Season 2



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

So what do you guys think? I'm definitely way more into this series than I thought after the first couple of episodes. I think they've kinda found their groove.

There's always the "ship" element to deal with - the unknown. But the storytelling and pacing seems to have improved quite a bit overall, IMHO.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

I liked it last year and I like it more this year.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I think the communications stones have been a bit overused but other then that I have enjoyed the show all along. Rush's secret access to the bridge is also starting to irritate me. 

After the Caprica cancellation I have to wonder about the future of SGU.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

klang said:


> After the Caprica cancellation I have to wonder about the future of SGU.


While I too am enjoying the show more now, I'm also worried about Syfy's decisions because I'm a science fiction scripted programming fan.

Other than changing the network's name, the worst decision made so far was to attempt to leverage a SciFriday lineup by moving the heavier drama shows to other nights. So we have these ratings:

Friday:
"Sanctuary" 1.380 million viewers 0.4/1 demo

Tuesday:
"Stargate Universe" 1.012 million viewers 0.4/1 demo
"Caprica" 0.843 million viewers 0.3/1 demo

If the three were lined up on SciFriday as SciFi did, my guess is they would all have had at least 0.7 million more viewers and double the demo despite the sports competition.

Fall season Monday-Thursday prime time is a tough place to compete. You have the broadcast networks putting out their best. You have cable channels selectively grabbing a committed audience. All one has to do is look at this Tuesday cable show rating to see how its done: "Sons Of Anarchy" 2.674 million viewers 1.4/4 demo (without Dish).

Friday, even on the Cartoon Network we had "STAR WARS: The Clone Wars (9 p.m.)" pulling 1.853 million viewers 0.4/1 demo.

Unfortunately, it appears the decision-makers at Syfy all got their training at NBC over the past four years.

Because of "Caprica" whatever Syfy offers next year I will record and not watch until I know they've committed to a minimum of 26 episodes.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

It has definitely been better this year, how they are using the stones is an improvement and I think Rush's secret will be exposed before too much longer. The crew is already wondering where he disappears to and I think they might start connecting that the ship does strange things when Rush is missing


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The show is definitely getting better.

I thought they put good use to Lou Diamond Phillips character and even though he was left behind, I would like to see him again as he adds a nice conflict to the storylines.

While Rush is definitely starting to annoy me, I suppose that is the way the writers want it.

- Merg


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

While I enjoy the program, I kinda didn't like the last episode all that much. The hallucinations did not have any real connection to the now in my mind other than using all the characters. But, I look forward to the pair of part aliens progressing to whatever they progress to.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The episode was a bit odd, but I took it as an opportunity to meet Scott. I never figured out why the burrowing creatures didn't just go under the tanks (which are now lost forever) that had been placed as a barrier.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

It was by far the worst episode IMO, I just skipped all the hallucinations and watched the pertinent stuff in about 20 minutes. I gave up on Sanctuary last season and liked Caprica the best. I guess they could watch my viewing and do the opposite to get ratings numbers. As a whole I think this season is better than last by far but still not great.

On a side note I do watch Clone Wars, kind of surprised the numbers are only 1.8 but I suppose that is pretty good for a cartoon on a channel not every gets.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Season 3 not happening.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

Not surprising. There's less and less that I watch on Syfy anymore. Only thing left I like is Eureka.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Well, SyFy may lose it's place on my "Regulars" channel listing but right now it's about the same as USA in quality and quantity which generally is below TNT and FX in quality.

"Sanctuary", "Warehouse 13", "Eureka" and "Haven" will still be on our DVR schedule along with the remaining episodes of both "Stargate Universe" and "Caprica."

In terms of their new shows, I sampled the British "Being Human" on BBCA and dropped it. Whether I'll watch Syfy's Canadian reimagined "Being Human" is unclear to me. Monsters in general audience rated soaps tend to be awfully juvenile.

"Alphas" sounds like a variation on "No Ordinary Family" with a Canadian flavor. Superheroes don't grab my attention generally. Good cast though.

I'm still a little confused about "Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome" which was discussed as an online series with about 10 episodes, each around 9 minutes long but is now being described as a pilot movie.

I get the feeling that the scifi space series as a concept is being sucked into a black hole. I can't quite figure out why as astronomers and astrophysicists are discovering new concepts every month. It just seems like "the final frontier" on scripted TV with good actors is going the way of the western.

Maybe in the future Amanda Tapping and her Canadian pals can figure out how to make it viable. It's clear that Canada is where it's at for SyFy.

"Eureka" is shot in Canada and three of the five "stars" are Canadian.

"Warehouse 13" is shot in Canada, but _only_ Joanne Kelly and Genelle Williams are Canadian.

"Haven" is shot in Canada. Emily Rose and Eric Balfour are not Canadian.

Not that I don't like Canadians.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

phrelin said:


> "Sanctuary", "Warehouse 13", "Eureka" and "Haven" will still be on our DVR schedule along with the remaining episodes of both "Stargate Universe" and "Caprica."


My schedule exactly.

I'm bummed even more because it appears this may be the end of the Stargate franchise. I followed and enjoyed it all the way back to the original movie with Kurt Russell. There are movies written for both the SG1 and SGA story lines. Those are likely toast now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I liked this series. It was definitely different than the previous SG incantations. I still have all the shows that Phrelin listed in my SL.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! .. I was really getting into the story line for this show. I'm down to Warehouse13 and Eureka (halfheartedly) now. Won't need the channel at all pretty soon it seems.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Too bad. Really got into this show and it became a must watch within a day or two of airing (used to be they would pile up and I'd watch about 6 in a row over a 2-3 day span). Guess I'll have to wait and see how the new BSG movie turns out.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Well frak.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Dang, just hope they can wrap it up, in the episodes that remain, that make sense.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> Dang, just hope they can wrap it up, in the episodes that remain, that make sense.


I think they're already shot (could be wrong) .. If so, then it's pretty much a given it won't wrap up well.


----------



## lazerace (Jun 30, 2003)

This is a real bummer. Not so much now about them getting home as it is about the signal and Destiny's mission. Don't they know that this is the kind of stuff after it runs its course people would probably buy the entire series to watch over again. I read earlier the creators had a five year plan so I don't expect a clean finish to the season. This also alienates people from getting in to anything else that has any hint of an arc story. I'm worried about Fringe now. SGU definitely deserved better.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> I think they're already shot (could be wrong) .. If so, then it's pretty much a given it won't wrap up well.


There is still some post production stuff going on. Watch here for some hints on how they handle it. He is one of the producers and writers.

Weird, moving SGU from Friday to Tuesday killed it, while moving Fringe from Thursday to Friday will probably achieve the same thing.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Well frak.


 !rollingBattlestar Galactica fan are we!!! :lol:

Yeah this does sucks though! Its clear SyFy doesnt know what its viewers want!


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Figures, I think the last few episodes have been the best and have really started to enjoy the show. Funny they went from the worst episode to some of the best, wonder if there was a different writer after that crap episode in the beg. of Nov.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

http://comics.com/dog_eat_doug/2011-01-24/


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> http://comics.com/dog_eat_doug/2011-01-24/


:icon_lol:


----------



## MikeS. (Dec 4, 2010)

Syfy lost it's way when they changed it from Sci-fi. Another NBCU frak up.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone know when SG:U is coming back to finish the season/series?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> Anyone know when SG:U is coming back to finish the season/series?


Don't think anyone's made an announcement with a specific date -- just sometime this spring.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Tweet from Syfy this morning:


> Syfy: #Stargate Universe returns for its final 10 eps starting Monday, March 7 at 10pm.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

klang said:


> Tweet from Syfy this morning:


Unless the final episode wraps up the series I won't be wasting my time, hate when networks leave the viewer hanging.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

News release at the Futon Critic - Syfy Announces Spring Premiere Dates - also includes return dates for Destination Truth, Fact or Faked: Paranormal Files, and Sanctuary.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

RAD said:


> Unless the final episode wraps up the series I won't be wasting my time, hate when networks leave the viewer hanging.


The story will not be complete at the end of those 10 episodes. The show's creators are still working on some way to finish things up. It doesn't sound optimistic at this time.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RAD said:


> Unless the final episode wraps up the series I won't be wasting my time, hate when networks leave the viewer hanging.


It will either wrap it up or lead to another series in the saga.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Or not. From Gateworld:


> Syfy announced in December that it isn't picking up a third season of the show (story). All hope for a conclusion to SGU's story hasn't faded, though. Series co-creator Brad Wright is still in talks with MGM about how to continue on in some form (story), though executive producer Joseph Mallozzi confirmed on his blog today that a full third season isn't in the cards.
> 
> "Still no definite word on the Stargate front," Mallozzi said. "Following a flurry of promising developments, things have gone unbearably quiet. Not a bad sign just &#8230; no sign. There's an anticipation that good news could break any day now - but the longer the wait, the greater the challenge when the time comes. To those holding out hope that this could mean a third season pick-up - alas, this isn't one of the scenarios in play.
> 
> "Nevertheless, as I said in a previous entry, if and when we finally do get the green light, Brad has some wonderful surprises in store for fans of SGU (as well as fans of the Stargate franchise in general)."


 And from Gateworld:


> Three of the Stargate franchise's long-running writer-producers are already at work on their next series.
> 
> ...Joseph Mallozzi and Paul Mullie have been with Stargate for 11 years - since the fourth season of SG-1. Mallozzi has been blogging about what's next for the writing partners, now that Stargate Universe has been canceled, and recently took a trip to Toronto to meet and spin story ideas with a team putting together a new series. That team includes none other than Robert C. Cooper, who has been with Stargate from its television beginnings and departed during this past production year.
> 
> But just what is this new show? Mallozzi has told his blog readers that the new show is based on an existing and well-known (movie) franchise, is action-oriented with a male lead, and not science fiction....


Speculation is around the movie franchise "The Transporter" and other SGU writers are involved.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Joseph Mallozzi's blog.

That is where my info came from.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

klang said:


> Joseph Mallozzi's blog.
> 
> That is where my info came from.


If you follow that you're better than I.

I sometimes try to wade through it, but I've come to let the Gateworld folks let me know if he says anything important.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

phrelin said:


> If you follow that you're better than I.
> 
> I sometimes try to wade through it, but I've come to let the Gateworld folks let me know if he says anything important.


He posts every single day. I usually skim but he can be entertaining.

It does seem likely the franchise is going away for awhile.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

http://comics.com/dog_eat_doug/2011-02-23/

.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> http://comics.com/dog_eat_doug/2011-02-23/
> 
> .


!rolling

That's funny even though the truth of it is distressing.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

phrelin said:


> !rolling
> 
> That's funny even though *the truth of it is distressing*.
> 
> Thanks for the link!


Second that


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

klang said:


> Joseph Mallozzi's blog.


Today's entry is downright sad. However the linked fan video is quite cool.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

It returns on Monday March 7th at 10PM EST. I didn't know they were moving it from Tuesday to Monday.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Indiana627 said:


> It returns on Monday March 7th at 10PM EST. I didn't know they were moving it from Tuesday to Monday.


Must be because they're doing more wrestling.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

SyFy is now promoting that the next 10 episodes will bring closure to the show.

http://video.syfy.com/shows/universe/v1299811


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> SyFy is now promoting that the next 10 episodes will bring closure to the show.
> 
> http://video.syfy.com/shows/universe/v1299811


"Every destiny has an ending." Sometimes an ending is just premature, particularly on TV.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Wonder if they had a plan one?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I liked to show. I'll miss it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Been watching the last few episodes and I just think. wow!

It's so unfortunate this show didn't make it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Been watching the last few episodes and I just think. wow!
> 
> It's so unfortunate this show didn't make it.


The double dip damage... the canceling of SGU, also ment the end of the SGA movie


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

There were also plans for another SG1 movie.

Some of the gang is working on a new non-SG project.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

klang said:


> Some of the gang is working on a new non-SG project.


Sounds promising. Hope someone picks it up.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

No more Stargate on the horizon. 

Sigh, 17 years.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, bummer, but very much writing on the wall at this point. I've very much enjoyed the final few episodes of SGU. The story lines are great, too bad it just didn't click with enough people.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I think MGM's bankruptcy last year had a bit to do with it.

Correction to my previous post, 17 seasons spread over 14 years.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The 4/18 episode was awesome. Can't wait for next weeks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Another good episode...

I also just watched Sunday night's airing of The Killing. Had guest spots from two people in SG:U (Dale Volker & Adam Brody)... That along with that fact that Callum Keith Rennie (BSG) is a recurring guest star, it's neat to see SyFy alums turning up places...

- Merg


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It doesn't make sense to cancel the show. I'm sending SyFy an email and giving them a link to this thread.


----------

